# Aloha from Salem, Oregon



## HankinSalem (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello everyone:

My name is Hank Prohm and I'm a karate teacher in Salem Oregon. I was trained in Hawaii by a number of great people and am currently a 5th degree black belt in Seito or Pure/original shito-ryu karate. 

Here is a recent newspaper article about me and my school:

http://www.statesmanjournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2007711140402

I look forward to some interesting discussions with you all.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello Hank and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello Hank, Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2007)

Greetings Hank and Welcome to MT...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool, another Oregonian 
Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Dave Leverich (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome Hank!
I think I've 'met' you on another forum, WSKO or one of those. Welcome to this one!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## crushing (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 28, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Live True (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome!  Your "Aloha" caught my eye, as I was born in Hawaii (left before I was a year old, alas!:waah  Look forward to learning from you and others!


----------

